# CVS new construction



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Got to make a bid on it off of plans tomorrow,any insights on how these things generally go?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

done ten of them. the pharmacy/ bathroom remodels right? 

easy peasy. you will probably be doing your own drywall though, we found it easier to have the framers/ carpenters hang the sheets and we taped floated and finished. we worked earl. mornings, avoiding the bulk if the other trades as most work goes on from dusk till dawn. oh, expect change orders. Most bathrooms had FRP and it is getting removed. expect destroyed rock underneath. 

ecospec is the soup of the day on these projects.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

This one is new construction

In Ca.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Ever done one of them?

Looks like all there iss to paint outside is some flashing,doors,trash gates

And Int all there is is sheetrock walls,doors stain and Poly,trim paints semi,and the building isnt that big


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

even easier than a repaint. You dont have to work around customers on the graveyard shift. pretty straight forward. The plans for the bahama bucks im looking at right now are a bit color top heavy. . . 

good luck brother man.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm bidding one next week.


----------

